# Rock Acres Hunt Club Meriwether 2018 Need 1 Member



## dwrahc (Jul 23, 2018)

Rock Acres Hunt Club is a non drinking family membership run club. I run the club with 20 members total. The club is located in Meriwether County just outside of Greenville, Ga. We have club buck rules first buck will have to meet county rules, The second buck must have a score of 120. The dues are $1450.00 a year with amenities(Silos contain 6 floors in each with Showers, Bunks, Full kitchen and Hot Water, Heat and window units for air). No camper spots available. We have 1100 acres with foodplots. We use a pin board system with equal access to all property. If you have any questions please direct them to David Wooten.

Thanks

David Wooten
770-720-1135 Home 770-317-5667 cell please leave a message if no answer.
Or
DWRAHC@COMCAST.NET

Pictures of silos and some deer taken at the club.
Attached Images

*Attachments*




DSCF0026.jpg
123.7 KBViews: 1,178



Top four floors in Silo 2.jpg
32 KBViews: 1,199



Bathrooms on Second floor.jpg
35 KBViews: 1,207



Kitchen in Silo.jpg
45.9 KBViews: 1,198



Andy.jpg
100.2 KBViews: 1,237



Jerry.JPG
137.2 KBViews: 1,242



JR.JPG
119.6 KBViews: 1,240



Kilgore.JPG
187.7 KBViews: 1,430


----------



## FMC (Aug 6, 2018)

Cool amenities.


----------



## dwrahc (Aug 15, 2018)

>>>


----------



## bartman1 (Mar 15, 2019)

David.. if you still have openings going into the 2019-2020 season please contact me. I would be very interested. Please call to discuss.. 678/416-3402
thanks, Bart


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 15, 2019)

bartman1 said:


> David.. if you still have openings going into the 2019-2020 season please contact me. I would be very interested. Please call to discuss.. 678/416-3402
> thanks, Bart


He has a number posted. Why don’t u call him !
He has not been on here sence Aug 15 of last year. 
I’m locking the thread. 
If the OP wants it open PM me.


----------

